# It's been over 3 weeks since I've been on meds...



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

And I feel great. Amazing even. I am positive I'm on a perfect dosage, and I can say with confidence now that I DID feel the effects of the levoxyl right away. I can't believe how different I look..my skin is clear, my face is less puffy, I have WAY more energy and all I want to do now is go go go. Yet, I'm not hyper feeling...I feel like a teenager, minus the emotional roller coaster part. The difference is so amazing I want to show you before and after pics...this first pic was taken about a month ago, the second one was yesterday. I think I look 5 years younger at least. And I haven't lost any weight...though I think I look 20 pounds lighter just from looking at my face. Hair is still falling out, unfortunately but hopefully that will stop too...it doesn't feel as limp but that might not have anything to do with thyroid.


----------



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

I had issues with my hair falling out and being dry and brittle. I have been taking biotin for 8 months and my hair is coming back and it looks much better. Now if i could just get a dr to listen to me and put me on meds so i will feel better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lovelizz said:


> And I feel great. Amazing even. I am positive I'm on a perfect dosage, and I can say with confidence now that I DID feel the effects of the levoxyl right away. I can't believe how different I look..my skin is clear, my face is less puffy, I have WAY more energy and all I want to do now is go go go. Yet, I'm not hyper feeling...I feel like a teenager, minus the emotional roller coaster part. The difference is so amazing I want to show you before and after pics...this first pic was taken about a month ago, the second one was yesterday. I think I look 5 years younger at least. And I haven't lost any weight...though I think I look 20 pounds lighter just from looking at my face. Hair is still falling out, unfortunately but hopefully that will stop too...it doesn't feel as limp but that might not have anything to do with thyroid.


Wow!! 2 very very beautiful females!!! This is just a miracle; I am so so happy for you! You were in dire straits prior.

When do you next get labs done?


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

August 15 I go back. I am not worried about labs, I think that I feel great where I'm at and even if my TSH is the same I want to keep feeling like this...I'm afraid to increase dosage because I really don't want to mess with it if I feel fine where I am, you know? I suspect that more meds would make me hyper, I am already sleeping less (but still getting a full night's rest, just waking up AWAKE, and I no longer need coffee daily). I'm pretty sure I'd be an insomniac if I were hyper. lol. I just can't believe what a difference such a small dose can make and how quickly. I had my first 28 day cycle in years also, so it might confirm why I was unable to get pregnant for the last year. Now we are going to wait because I am confident in my weight loss ability now and I think I should do that since I feel like it's possible, and not like my clock is ticking down.
My mom on the other hand...just went to her Dr. and they said her labs show that she's hyper, but I personally feel like she's felt the best she has in years...I wish she would educate herself on thyroid function and health and make an informed decision without listening to the crap the dr's say.


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

thanks for the biotin tip, I've heard of it and plan on getting it...do you buy at GNC? or someplace like Sally's?


----------



## danielleknable (Jul 10, 2011)

what dosage do they have you on....I started on 60 of Armour about a month ago and feeling no different.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! That is wonderful!! What dose are you on? And what were you starting labs?

I have been taking meds for almost 2 months now and don't feel much better. Some days are OK, but most are rotten. No energy exhausted, brain is just a mess, can't get anything done around the house... I'm just a mess and feel horrible. But I have autoimmune issues too, so it makes everything ever more unpredictable. I wish they'd just yank my thyroid out so I wouldn't have to deal with inconsistencies like this anymore... it's really making me depressed.


----------



## tiredgirl (Jul 26, 2011)

[quote name='Lovelizz']thanks for the biotin tip, I've heard of it and plan on getting it...do you buy at GNC? or someplace like Sally's?[/QUOTe[/I]

I get mine at Kroger or Wal-Mart so it should be easy for you to find. Sure does help.


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess I would be considered subclinical...my labs starting out were all within normal ranges... You can check out my initial post here for all my symptoms, etc http://thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=3496

My original labs were as follows:

Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units
Free Thyroxine (FT4)	0.88	0.78 - 2.19	ng/dL

Component	Your Value	Standard Range	Units
Triiodothyronine (T3), Free	3.30	2.30 - 4.20	pg/mL

Thyroid Stimulating Hormone	2.72

I am on 25mcg of levoxyl

I must have posted this a few days too soon...ever since Friday or so I have not been feeling the same...my fatigue is back. Interestingly, I also stopped drinking coffee when I went on meds, I felt so good I didn't want to mess with that by ingesting caffiene. I guess I decided to try some coffee Friday and throughout the weekend (only 1 cup/day) and since then have been feeling awfully tired and fuzzy. I can't feel my levoxyl at all, normally I am keenly aware of how much more energy I have on it, and can feel it when it hits me in the morning about an hour after taking it. I do not eat or drink an hour within taking it each morning. Another possibility is that I haven't been sleeping great...my back is hurting every morning. A likely explanation to that is that I sleep on a tempurpedic mattress, which took me about 4-5 weeks to get used to, and while on vacation I got used to sleeping on my dads couch. So now maybe my body is having to readjust to my tempurpedic again? We've only had it about 4 months. I slept over 12 hours last night unknowingly and I feel awful because I did not hear my 2 year old get up...she ended up wetting herself  ugh

I read a lot today about desiccated thyroid and I'm wondering if being on synthetic hormones is a bad idea now...it seemed to work but i want something that will have a long lasting effect and that I won't have to mess with much. Maybe I just need a dose increase now?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

Be careful, balancing your medication and thyroid function is a slow often long process.

You describe something in Levothyroxine that most people do not. Most people do not feel any effects of their day to day dose. The feeling is more steady all day. Everyone has good days and bad days with energy but so do people without thyroid issues.

The best way to work this is patiently with regular blood tests to see how your bloodwork looks and how it correlates to how you feel. I have been working at this since November and feel mostly well and have mostly good days but still am due at the doctor later this month for another blood test and evaluation of how I feel. It is not a quick fix.

I would be hesitant to try dissected thyroid, if I were you and think you would have more issues with peaks and valleys on it. T3 is fast acting and leaves the system fast. On your initial bloodwork, your FT3 was just above midrange even though your Ft4 was pretty low. This indicates to me that your body is naturally converting T4 to T3 pretty well and you could get yourself in more trouble supplementing T3. But you need another round of blood work to see if that is still the case now that you are supplementing T4. It may not be and there might be a need to try another medication.

I notice changes for up to 9-10 weeks after I get a change in my medication so you need to let your body settle out to it's new normal before you jump to change things.


----------



## Lovelizz (Jul 6, 2011)

The only reason I'm hesitant about taking synthetics is what I've read here:
http://www.stopthethyroidmadness.com/t4-only-meds-dont-work/


----------

